# If you could only have one flashlight...



## anonymoususer (Feb 22, 2010)

If you could only have one flashlight for use with everything you typically use a flashlight for, which would it be? Stock or modified is ok. And why do you choose that particular light?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 22, 2010)

I think this question has come up before (maybe a few times), but I'll chime in with my current, and possibly earlier favorite, the LiteFlux LF2XT. This little jewel is small enough to always have with you, has a nice low level, and its programming ability lets you set it up any way you like. Don't leave home without one.

Geoff


----------



## carrot (Feb 22, 2010)

The same light I've been EDCing for the past 4 years... a McLux PD Mizer. Oh yes, sometimes it is nice to have something brighter, but I've never been in a situation where I felt the McLux was in any way insufficient for my needs. I have argued for years that a max of about 60 lumens is quite reasonable, and being no hypocrite I have lived it for years, with that being the max output of my sole EDC. 

What matters most to me is that it does everything right. It has a perfect beam with a soft transition from hotspot to spill, it has a deep carry pocket clip, it's nearly impossible to accidentally activate, it has two well-chosen brightness levels instantly accessible, and most of all it is exactly the right shape and size to be comfortable to use under any condition.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 22, 2010)

Surefire Z44 bezel
Surefire Z41 in typeIII natural, modded with 2-mode resistor insert
Leef 1x18650 in typeIII natural
Malkoff M30
Surefire flip diffuser
18650 Lithium Ions
18650 sized NiMH


----------



## scout24 (Feb 22, 2010)

I would have to choose my Lunasol 20 if I were to have to give up all others, with the choice of two beam patterns being the main reason why. The low flood is great, and the high is bright enough for most reasonable needs. Runtime is good, and the build quality is phenomenal. Don has said that with separate drivers for the two levels,even if one gives up the ghost, the other emitter/ emitters should still continue to function. I have said before, there are brighter, there are dimmer, there are bigger and smaller, but this is the most versatile light I own. YMMV...


----------



## mknewman (Feb 22, 2010)

No contest. Fivemega 1x26650 body with Solarforce head, Batteryspace 4000mah 26650 and Nailbender 3-mode SST-90 drop-in.

Fits in my pocket just fine, it's my EDC! 800 lumens for about 175 bucks.


----------



## ragweed (Feb 22, 2010)

Gerber Infinity Ultra. Long runtime on a single AA. Bright enough at 8 lumens to get you through just about any task. It has a nice floody spill beam & good spot beam as well.


----------



## Erasmus (Feb 22, 2010)

Gerber Infinity Ultra. Decent output, infinite runtime, running on AA cells which you can find in every corner of the world.


----------



## parnass (Feb 22, 2010)

anonymoususer said:


> If you could only have one flashlight for use with everything you typically use a flashlight for, which would it be? ...



Only one light? What a horrible dilemma!


----------



## AEHaas (Feb 22, 2010)

Dereelight Javelin. 

It is easy to use and has a good low, med. and high. It uses readily available AA batteries and lasts a reasonable amount of time. It is well built, durable. You can EDC it.

The next one would be my PH40 if two lights were allowed.

aehaas


----------



## wyager (Feb 22, 2010)

nitecore D10 in titanium.... With some kick-*** tritium and stuff... I really want to be able to use it for EDC, but I figure that 130 lumens is bright enough for camping, searching, putting on a gun etc.


----------



## John_Galt (Feb 22, 2010)

A HDS EDC Ultimate 60, modified with an XP-G LED. Extremely high output on max, with a good primary, and a low mode. Very good battery efficiency, as well...


----------



## jhc37013 (Feb 22, 2010)

Surefire E2L 6hr run time on high 60 lumen is more like 110 then has 3 lumen low lasting forever, reliable.

Second choice probably my Jetbeam RRT-2 long throw with multiple outputs it can be extremely bright or around 30 lumen bright if longer runtimes needed. Also built very rugged.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 22, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Surefire E2L 6hr run time on high 60 lumen is more like 110 then has 3 lumen low lasting forever, reliable.




Great choice.... FWIW, my E2L did 110 OTF in bigchelis' sphere, and it generates no heat, and does not drop output at all. Its severely under-rated, and the flattest regulation of any light I own.


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 22, 2010)

Nitecore D10 Titanium.
Single AA, high, low, anywhere in-between, Smart Piston Drive, can be a headlamp, traffic wand, innards easily available, replaceable and upgradeable, tough, deep pocket clip, compact.... yeah, pretty much a versatile, handy light.


----------



## Riddick (Feb 22, 2010)

I gotta chime in here
E1L I bet she's over 50 lm out the front on high 3 on low for 40+ hrs on one cell

Now I got Milky on hold (sorry Scott family business getting in the way) to see what he can do with a 2nd gen L1 LuxIII , I can not wait to call him and send him my light for some magic that only he can provide
I'm a low light guy so gimme the runtime:thumbsup:


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 22, 2010)

For many years my answer would have been my Novatac 120P - and now that it has K2 modification it is still a compelling package.

However, it is just nosed out by my Milky Creemator. Mine has a McR19 reflector so it has a very nice balanced beam. It can run on 1 RCR123/17670/18650 or 2 primaries so I can use it on a single e-series body for a small pocket light (I mostly use a Vital Gear FB1 for the smallest package) or on a 2 cell body with either a larger li-ion or two primaries for maximum output.

But what really sets it apart are the software options (i'm still pondering how to have Scott upgrade mine) - but at a basic level you get 4 well chosen levels including a very nice low, low and a screaming high - plus a variety of mode options - including a mizer mode for extended runtime. It is very, very versatile. Really I could probably live with this and my Novatac and nothing else.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 22, 2010)

SureFire C2
Malkoff M61
AW 18650, 2x CR123's for backup
Z41 twistie tailcap
McC2S two-stage switch, 250 ohm for a low of ~5 lumens
(I currently own a comparable iteration: 6P / M60 / Z41 / 120 ohm McC2S - in fact it's on my belt as I type this. :huh

Edit: Why chosen? a) Nearly bombproof, b) High degree of interchangeable parts - makes upgrades and changes in configuration extremely easy.


----------



## Brigadier (Feb 22, 2010)

I would have to say my Jet-III M with 18650's. A very verstile light, can cover just about any situation I could need.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just sitting here with my new LiteFlux LF5XT.If I had only this one flashlight .....Id be more than happy. What a great value and a hec of a nice light .


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 22, 2010)

at this point it would most likely be mine moded 4d mag, 3xp7, 6 18650's and glo toob white flash cap at the tail.


----------



## Launch Mini (Feb 22, 2010)

I love my SPY007.
If I could only keep one, I think I would go the cool white.
Six adjustable levels are sweet.
Nice balance of throw, spill for my needs.
Tailstand is stable.
Nice size, ease of use.....

The cool white nudges my warm white only on the fact I occassionally need a bit more throw at the cabin for checking stuff at the lake at night.

This light has really spoiled me for others. I "think" I could use an E1L or E2L, more for times when the light might get abused, and I wouldn't want to take the SPY there ( Caving). Not serious caves, but enough to have fun in. AND, either of the EnL's make better loaners.


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 22, 2010)

Titanium MiNi AA. Everything I need in a small package.:twothumbs


----------



## bigsteve (Feb 22, 2010)

I have just got my new sr90 and its a great light so i would keep that one:thumbsup:


----------



## choombak (Feb 22, 2010)

I've found Peak LED lights to be very reliable, functional and well-built. The Eiger (in brass) taking a AAA is a perfect EDC for me.

-Amarendra


----------



## TKC (Feb 23, 2010)

*If I only had to have 1 flashlight, it would be my McGizmo Haiku.

And frankly, since the arrival of my Haiku, it has been the only light that I have EDC'd.*


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 23, 2010)

My Dereelight C2H. It has all of the features I want in an EDC. Small, simple u.i. with three good levels and mode memory, super bright, versatile battery configurations, upgradable, GITD accents and a bright white useful beam with a good mix of throw and spill.


----------



## Hans (Feb 23, 2010)

Still one of my HDS B42s, modded with an XPG R5. Four levels, insanely long runtimes on low, *very* bright on high, proven reliability. Plus it's smaller than the RA Clicky ...


----------



## gcbryan (Feb 23, 2010)

The practical answer, since I don't really "need" a flashlight often, would be my AAA Ultrafire light since it's easy to carry around (key chain type). This is the one I use the most. It's simple, has no modes and is a twisty.

But, if I really could only have just one I suppose I'd have to chose my Photon Pro since it has a bigger battery, has infinite ramping, is bright but with the ramping can last a long time and can be carried necklace style and has a red led secondary...it's just the most versatile. 

I'm more into low level output choices as a practical matter for night walking, camping, bedroom light, etc.


----------



## sqchram (Feb 23, 2010)

Liteflux LF2XT w/XP-G emitter, Li-ion 10440 and all the other kuku427 bling.


----------



## photonwave (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I would go with my old Mag-lite with the Gall's telescoping baton back-end, except I'd ditch the old krypton bulb and go with a higher-powered Luxeon SMD with a 160 degree viewing angle.

Was definitely one of the most useful lights ever. Keep you safe at night, keeps your path well-lit, and if you wanted to go wander through the brush at night you could knock light stuff aside with ease.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 23, 2010)

It's tough to pick just one but I'd have to say my EDC Fenix LD20. It's plenty powerful enough for 99.99% of my tasks, yet small enough for EDC use. It's also not too expensive so I could afford to replace it if necessary. There's a reason why I carry it with me every single day and that's because it just _works._


----------



## chaoss (Feb 23, 2010)

carrot said:


> The same light I've been EDCing for the past 4 years... a McLux PD Mizer. Oh yes, sometimes it is nice to have something brighter, but I've never been in a situation where I felt the McLux was in any way insufficient for my needs. I have argued for years that a max of about 60 lumens is quite reasonable, and being no hypocrite I have lived it for years, with that being the max output of my sole EDC.
> 
> What matters most to me is that it does everything right. It has a perfect beam with a soft transition from hotspot to spill, it has a deep carry pocket clip, it's nearly impossible to accidentally activate, it has two well-chosen brightness levels instantly accessible, and most of all it is exactly the right shape and size to be comfortable to use under any condition.


 

This would be my choice as well, now if i could only find one :mecry:.


----------



## GregWormald (Feb 24, 2010)

If I could only have one flashlight--I'd kill myself and get the agony over quickly.

Greg
I hope this helps.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 24, 2010)

GregWormald said:


> If I could only have one flashlight [...]


I'd have more money to spend on firearms...


----------



## Beampower (Feb 24, 2010)

It just has to be my Gatlight V2 SS!!


----------



## carrot (Feb 24, 2010)

chaoss said:


> This would be my choice as well, now if i could only find one :mecry:.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, if it's one I currently have, it'd be my U2. Nice 8 level light. If it'd be any, I'd say SF M6 with the high-output bulb.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2010)

Just one eh? :thinking:

Jetbeam Jet-III M R2... it's UI mode/output is configurable and easily satisfies all my requirements :thumbsup:


----------



## Databyter (Feb 25, 2010)

Tk40

Versatility from low level to high, from many types of AA Batteries.

Yea it's a bit bigger, but if I only had one light, better too big than too small.

Efficient, great run time, decent tint, thrower and useful up close at low levels.

Candles in a room or tent well.

Durable, well made.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 25, 2010)

If I could only have one...

SureFire M2

Why? Because it can be accessorized with various incan drop-ins, LED drop-ins (Malkoff, Nailbender, etc.), SureFire turbo heads (to use with N1, MN15, MN20, etc.), cell extenders, color filters, diffusers, rechargeable cells, and more. Basically, with some accessories, the M2 can be a bunch of different lights depending on the task at hand.


----------



## saabgoblin (Feb 25, 2010)

A McGizmo Lunasol 20 with a single red 5mm led followed by a secondary level dual white 5mm led option and I would like to replace the Dragon led with the warm tint from my Jetbeam Jet I Pro emitter all the while retaining the McGizmo beam profile but matching the throw of a Surefire E1B Backup.

This would be a synthesis of many of my favorite and heavily carried lights, a Peak 3 led Matterhorn, an A2 Aviator, my Jetbeam, E1B, and My McGizmo LS20.

Maybe I have finally found the answer to a similar post asking "If you could only have 5 lights"?


----------



## MWClint (Feb 25, 2010)

my modded Peak Pacific AA.
It is my holy grail of lights, featuring:


Brass head
-T1SS0I High CRI Neutral Seoul P4
-Madmax+ wide open boost converter
-mineral glass lens
-mcR-16s reflector
-gitd oring

Black HAIII body AA

Brass tailswitch 
- Tailswitch modified for a high/low mode
- twist head for high, press tailswitch for low (~1 lumen)
- Lanyard attachment hole drilled into tailswitch


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 26, 2010)

Recently I stated that it would be my Ti LF2XT, but at least at the moment, I would have to say my Draco with it's perfect floody beam with excellent transition, three levels all the way from a reasonable low to an incredibly bright high, even if it weren't such a tiny light, and to top it all off, nice warm tint!


----------



## COAST (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't find my post even though I thought I posted here :candle:. Anyway. HDS Ra Clicky 140 Executive with SS Black bezel....


----------



## Jethro (Jun 11, 2010)

Surefire LX2. Seems to be all I use anyway. Sure would like the option of being able to have a headlamp too like my Petzel E+Light... pretty please?


----------



## Batou00159 (Jun 11, 2010)

d12 r2 with aw 3.7v it,s a runna


----------



## greenLED (Jun 11, 2010)

carrot said:


> The same light I've been EDCing for the past 4 years... a McLux PD Mizer. Oh yes, sometimes it is nice to have something brighter, but I've never been in a situation where I felt the McLux was in any way insufficient for my needs. I have argued for years that a max of about 60 lumens is quite reasonable, and being no hypocrite I have lived it for years, with that being the max output of my sole EDC.
> 
> What matters most to me is that it does everything right. It has a perfect beam with a soft transition from hotspot to spill, it has a deep carry pocket clip, it's nearly impossible to accidentally activate, it has two well-chosen brightness levels instantly accessible, and most of all it is exactly the right shape and size to be comfortable to use under any condition.




I could've typed those very same words, Steve. I very much feel the same way about my PD-S Mizer. I've had it clipped to my pocket from the day Don so generously sent it as a gift. :bow:

The only thing I'd change is its sudden death when the battery dies. One of these days I'm going to be out in the field and the light is going to go  on me. Somehow it hasn't happened (and I almost always carry a backup), but probability says it will.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Oct 4, 2011)

*If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Hi Everyone,

If you could only own one flashlight for the rest of your life,
which would it be? (and why?)

No exchanges. No repairs.
One light, forever!

This is partly a question of reliability (perceived/actual) and partly a question of function/form.

Would love to hear your choice and why.

tgwnn

p.s. I know this has been asked before but seems to have been a few years


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

maglite! because it seems whatever you do to them, they just keep on running! I have one here at home that's over 25 years old now, and it still works! 

but in fairness to all the next-generation lights, well, they havent been around long enough to prove their lights can last the same or longer!


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*



roadkill1109 said:


> maglite! because it seems whatever you do to them, they just keep on running! I have one here at home that's over 25 years old now, and it still works!
> 
> but in fairness to all the next-generation lights, well, they havent been around long enough to prove their lights can last the same or longer!



25 years!
Very impressive!!

Thanks


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

The only light I own that I could honestly say would be my "desert island" (same thoughts as in this thread, for me at least) light is my Ra Twisty. Not the brightest by a longshot. Not the quickest, not the smallest, not the anythingest (except perhaps the toughest). But when I know I am going to be out at night where lack of light would be a safety issue, I always have a few lights on me. the one that is ALWAYS part of that group is the Ra. Why? Because I know I will have light if I need it. it tends not to get used that much, and I play with my brighter lights more. it has a low enough low and a high enough high for just about anything I'd ever "need." The medium is useful for almsot everything else. 

When it comes right down to it, when ONE light will have to be relied on for everything, for ever...reliability is at the absolute top of the list.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*



smokelaw1 said:


> The only light I own that I could honestly say would be my "desert island" (same thoughts as in this thread, for me at least) light is my Ra Twisty. Not the brightest by a longshot. Not the quickest, not the smallest, not the anythingest (except perhaps the toughest). But when I know I am going to be out at night where lack of light would be a safety issue, I always have a few lights on me. the one that is ALWAYS part of that group is the Ra. Why? Because I know I will have light if I need it. it tends not to get used that much, and I play with my brighter lights more. it has a low enough low and a high enough high for just about anything I'd ever "need." The medium is useful for almsot everything else.
> 
> When it comes right down to it, when ONE light will have to be relied on for everything, for ever...reliability is at the absolute top of the list.



Thanks smokelaw1 :thumbsup:


----------



## mbw_151 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

One light forever? A Surefire C3 with Malkoff M61WLL. Durable body, simple twist switch, highly reliable drop in. Maybe add a Torch Lab Zero Rez switch element for ultimate KISS.


----------



## Bobby_C (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

I kinda agree. Most of these new lights are pretty cool but longevity is questionable. My SureFire 6P would definitely be in the running as well as my M20S-X. I also like my Streamlight ProTac 1AA for a small light. 

I don't know if my Sunwayman V10r, Olight T10 or EagleTac P20A2 will last but they're very nice. I had a Fenix E21 light for a short time and returned it because the switch got flaky in less than 100 clicks (maybe even less than 50). I know it's a budget light but that ruined my faith in Fenix. 

My next light will be a 4sevens. Not sure which one but I really like the company and the fact that they're active in this forum is great. I like how David handles every topic and situation with professionalism, rare with most reps that are on this and various other forums. I also like that they're an American company. I know their lights are made in China but aren't almost every other lights? 

I have a few Maglites that are over 20 yrs old that still work but output sucks so I wouldn't want one of those for the rest of my life .


----------



## gsr (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Surefire E1B.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

It would probably be a McGizmo Ti-PD updated with an XM-L. (like the one I have )

Reasons:-

Reliability
- Ti is strong, durable, doesn't corrode even in salt-water, is more than a good enough conductor of heat/electricity for a high level of 525ma
- mechanical switch mechanism with piston contacting kilroy spring I perceive as being more reliable than electrical switch mechanism and more reliable than clicky switches.
- McGizmo doesn't know how to make an unreliable light!!

Form/function
- Fits the hand beautifully
- Flutes on the head perfect for engaging the tips of the fingers into for rotation
- UI is KISS and completely intuitive with the push lightly for momentary low, push harder for momentary high, twist a little for constant low, twist more for constant high
- Tailstanding is as solid as a rock. Nothing is going to topple it over.
- Clip perfect for carrying in a pocket and also functions as an anti-roll device. New clip design can be used to screw into tripods and other accessories.
- Tritium at end of piston helps to locate light at night. Also a slight bit of bling but not too over the top.
- 525ma on high allows for over an hour of runtime for a small, pocketable EDC, yet with an XM-L its still more than bright enough for most tasks
- Low level is spot-on for preventing night blindness and allowing for easy nocturnal navigation round the house without rousing sleeping partners and kids
- Beam is perfect blend of spot and throw
- Water proof and probably dive proof, bomb proof and EMS proof. 

Aesthetics
- Damn good. I still enjoy looking at it after all these years.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

I'm starting to dread beating the Surefire drum on this forum but it would have to be an LED Surefire. I've had almost literally any other commercial flashlight go bad on me. And as per gsr, above, an E1B is an excellent choice. I would dither between that an E2DL then, because I always do carry one of similar size, would probably choose the E2D.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

No exchange and no repairs? Ever? You will definitely get a lot of answers that start with Surefire...

I would have to say that it would most likely be a Quark123 because of the size/brightness/battery life ratios. Small enough to fit in a holster and not stab me in the side when I get in the car, bright enough for just about any use and I can get my work day done without changing the battery. As major pluses, it takes RCR123's and has a low-low (the two reasons why I would pick a Quark over a PD20) 

Now I'll have to kiss all my lights one by one and ask for forgiveness when I get home... I better go buy some lip balm!

[EDIT 10/5/11] I forgot to mention is would also be a NEUTRAL...


----------



## oldways (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Lifetime? No repairs no exchange?....Malkoff MD2 or SF C2 with Malkoff dropin.


----------



## bodhran (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

MD2 with Malkoff dropin.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Thanks for all the replies so far

tgwnn


----------



## fishx65 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Bored 6P with a very durable 3 mode XML. The 3 mode Manafont/Ultrafire XML module is perfect but I've only had it for a year so I have no idea how durable it will be over time. To me, this module has the perfect mix of spot and spill, modes are well spaced and it's a real barn burner on high.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

It would be my Surefire E2DL. It is 1 of the 8 Surefires I own, but it was my first serious flashlight, and still feels like the most rugged and dependable. It's 120 lumens (more like 150) was impressive 5 years ago when I got it, and still is just about all the light I need for any given situation. I really like high mode first, especially in a "self-defense" light, and the form factor is perfect for my hand. Give me a few hundred CR123 batteries, maybe a few spare o-rings, and my E2DL, and I'd be pretty set for life.


----------



## goliteman (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

A Surefire LX2, but then I've only had mine a couple of days maybe it's blinding me to others but I love it!


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Arc AAA- the past history of abuse from many is an indicator that it will hold a future history.


----------



## flatline (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Of the lights I own, my HDS high CRI Executive Clicky.

--flatline


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Man that is a hard question............
I think that I would take a Quark 123x2 turbo X Because it fills a lot of rolls and I love the light and never expect to have a problem with it:naughty:


----------



## radellaf (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Fenix LD01

I love lots of other features, warmer tints, longer runtimes, etc, etc. But, if I had to have one, it's the one always on my keychain, and the only one I, in all practicality, will ever _need_.


----------



## Richub (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Can't really choose, but the Fenix TK15, TK41 and LD40 come to mind first.

Thinking as I write this, I think it'll be the LD40.


----------



## Norm (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight.....*

There are many threads asking basically the same question, I've merged "If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life....." with "If you could only have one flashlight..." - Norm


----------



## TyJo (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight.....*

HDS Rotary or Clicky, high CRI preferred


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*



Mr Bigglow said:


> I'm starting to dread beating the Surefire drum on this forum but it would have to be an LED Surefire. I've had almost literally any other commercial flashlight go bad on me. And as per gsr, above, an E1B is an excellent choice.


The E1L/E1B immediately came to mind but for an only light, I'd have to have a modded one for much more flood. Love my E-series, but the best one for me is my wide pattern XP-G modded E1L. 

Great choice, but...


flatline said:


> Of the lights I own, my HDS high CRI Executive Clicky.
> 
> --flatline


Difficult choice but it would be the same for me. 
Very wide range of ouput levels which you can select yourself
Four levels immediately available.
Ability to choose which level the light comes on at.
Momentary or turn-on, selectable simply by the length of time of the button hold.
Bulletproof construction.
Quiet operation.

Still I could have chosen...


radellaf said:


> Fenix LD01
> 
> I love lots of other features, warmer tints, longer runtimes, etc, etc. But, if I had to have one, it's the one always on my keychain, and the only one I, in all practicality, will ever _need_.


My first thought actually went to my first proper CPF approved light, the classic L0D, and the only thing keeping me from being able to make that choice (other than the existence of the Clicky) is the complete lack of low. 

My old natural L0D with an actual low level, especially if it was the first level to come on, and high CRI XP-G could easily be my one light. Very tough, clean, comfortable design lines and super easy to use.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 4, 2011)

From what I own or have owned, probably my newest. I recently received a Peak Logan 17500, with QTC and momentary.
Small enough, bright enough runs on many popular sized batteries, variable brightness, nearly bullet proof... if only it was a neutral LED.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 4, 2011)

Jetbeam tcr2


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

Great seeing what other peoples choices would be too...


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

I'm having trouble with this one, I tend to use the Zebralight headlamps the most, and they are the most flexable in terms of use for me, My Quark AA is the most convenient to carry (deep pocket clip) with me at all times. I have an origional 6P surefire with an XM-L Thrunite drop-in that is just about prefect for my needs also. 
Thank goodness I really don't have to choose...


----------



## bezel (Oct 5, 2011)

answer to the op question: E2DL
answer to tgwnn's question: E2DL

small enough to pocket carry, large enough to fit the hand well, light
the two levels are about perfect and simple UI, long runtime if you need it
add F04 and you have a light with excellent throw and flood (great for reading in low)
clips onto hat and fits common headbands for headlamp mode & tailstands
uses unprotected 17670 (ultrafire) and cr123s interchangeably
durable, reliable, light, bright, and just looks/feels cool

edc same E2DL for about 4 years and suspect it will be a long time before that changes. have used a z61 most of the time but would use the original tailcap if no repairs/replacements were allowed for life. i suspect that when the clicky finally wears out, one would have a good chance getting it stuck in the 'on' position one last time for use as a twisty...

bezel


----------



## Burgess (Oct 5, 2011)

Interesting question . . . .


I would choose my 4Sevens Quark AAx2 Tactical, fitted with a "normal" tailcap, so it can tailstand.

Mine has a Cree XP-G R4 emitter, in a lovely Neutral-White tint. Beautiful beam. Great performer.

Really love the wide selection of brightness modes on this flashlight. Good work, David & crew ! :goodjob:


Oh, i would also get their Deep-Pocket-Carry Clip, which i currently do NOT have.



I'm 58 years old, and am *quite confident* i could live with just this ONE flashlight forever more.


:thumbsup:


----------



## trevordurden (Oct 5, 2011)

Fenix LD10. Hopefully with a future emitter Cree's going to invent in 5 years where I can get 800 lumens out of a single AA battery.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight.....*



Norm said:


> There are many threads asking basically the same question, I've merged "If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life....." with "If you could only have one flashlight..." - Norm



Thank you


----------



## Quiksilver (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight.....*

Made me think for a little here 

Was a toss up between SureFire 6P, HDS Systems Rotary 200, and SureFire Saint.

I'd have to go with the SureFire Saint. The ability to use AA cells and CR123 cells, and the ability to be used as a single CR123 cell light is pretty valuable. Also, one can perform 2-handed tasks with it, something lacking from traditional flashlights. 

If the Saint was out of the question, then the HDS Rotary with all the bells and whistles (different tubes, holster, plenty of cells, etc.)

After that, the SureFire 6P w/ Malkoff M60.


----------



## coyote (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight.....*

*Mako Flood *and HERE is why.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*



whiteoakjoe said:


> I'm having trouble with this one, I tend to use the Zebralight headlamps the most, and they are the most flexable in terms of use for me, My Quark AA is the most convenient to carry (deep pocket clip) with me at all times. I have an origional 6P surefire with an XM-L Thrunite drop-in that is just about prefect for my needs also.
> Thank goodness I really don't have to choose...



There is something more convenient to carry than this? LOL. +1 on ZL headlamps. Only if people know how useful they are.


----------



## MattE (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight.....*

I'll go with MiniMaglite LED

- reliable
- inexpensive
- runs on AA
- batteries readily available almost anywhere
- batteries are light and inexpensive to stock.
- good runtime


----------



## Chidwack (Oct 5, 2011)

This one really got me to thinking. Not sure I'm knowledgeable enough to make a highly informed decision because I don't have near as many lights as most folks seem to have here on this forum. If choosing from lights that I already have it would have to be either my Olight M20s or my Quark AA2 tactical. The Olight is brighter, has more throw and the batteries burn for much longer. The Quark uses batteries that are less expensive, easier found, recharge faster, recharge more times. It's lighter and easier to carry. I would have to go with the Quark. I would choose it over my Jetbeam BA20 and Kluarus P2A only because it's got more modes, most of which I don't use but still are available if needed in the future. I would also trust it to last longer than the budget minded Jetbeam BA20 and Klarus P2A.


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 6, 2011)

Richub said:


> Can't really choose, but the Fenix TK15, TK41 and LD40 come to mind first.
> 
> Thinking as I write this, I think it'll be the LD40.


 
Wow, you stole my words LOL! I just like them for some reason. I have the tk41, but equally want the tk15 and really (i like neutral tints) the ld40.


----------



## xckidd1991 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd use my GL10. It's my favorite light. As a gun lover I couldn't imagine living without a gun light and the GL10 is pretty versatile. It lasts a LONG time and can be used for everything. Has an adjustable bezel which when removed shines light wider than a wall in my room... from 8 feet away.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Oct 13, 2011)

Sunwayman T20C (modyfied) without a doubt. 
Small, sturdy, perfect balanced high, medium and low. 438 lumens Ansi (2.5hrs) → 70 Lumens (35hrs) → 10 Lumens (200hrs)
The best tail clicky on the market, with momentary, and Strobe, Tailstand.
Best "real world" friend in the dark.


----------



## Jumpsukainen (Oct 14, 2011)

I would rely on Uk SL 4


----------



## RBR (Oct 14, 2011)

.....


----------



## CallmeSleeves (Oct 14, 2011)

The Thrunite Catapult, it seems to be durable, bright, and has great beam. I could carry it in a pocket or belt holster, batteries are rechargeable. It just seems to be a great flashlight.


----------



## michman (Oct 25, 2011)

I fully agree. I have been walking around for a decade with a Gerber IU, as well as a CMG Infinity, and they have been put through everything from temperature (-30C to +40C), as well as every type of camping mishap. They have been my primary lights without fail until most recently the Gerber IU passed on... Luckily I have another to back it up with.:thumbsup:


----------



## bstrickler (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*



fishx65 said:


> Bored 6P with a very durable 3 mode XML. The 3 mode Manafont/Ultrafire XML module is perfect but I've only had it for a year so I have no idea how durable it will be over time. To me, this module has the perfect mix of spot and spill, modes are well spaced and it's a real barn burner on high.



They're quite durable. I've dropped my L2 lego from the top of a CRJ700 (about 12') onto hard concrete, and it didn't fail. Left quite a dent in the bezel of the Z44, but other than that, it's fine. No broken glass, nothin. McClicky is acting a bit funny now, though (sometimes when setting the mode, it changes to the next mode). If/when the McClicky dies, I'll get it replaced (this will be the second one I'll have killed. I don't think anyone else has killed 2 McClicky's yet).

If you could pot them, I can bet they'll be nigh indestructible.


I myself would carry a SureFire U2 (post 2008) with an XM-L in it. Most versatile light I've ever owned (rotary hall effect switch is the best idea I've run across. Lets you change from high to low as fast as you want). 

The runtime is also amazing. 12 hours on level 5 (2nd highest level. Only 1 1/2 regulated hours on Level 6, so I avoid that level, except for short bursts when I need the extra bit of light), and estimated 580 hours on Level 1 (estimated 1 lumen). Switching to an XM-L would probably double or triple the output over the SSC P4.

The only thing I could ask of them is to have the modes marked, so you can switch to the mode you want when it's off.

I'd also pot the electronics on the U2, to guarantee that no drop would ever kill it. Better safe than sorry!

~Brian


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

From the lights that I have experience with the first one that comes to mind as the most versatile is my Surefire 6P with an A19 extension containing a Malkoff M61LL (100 lumen) LED drop-in. I can power it with 2x17500’s, 1x17670. 3x123’s, 2x123’s or 2xAA’s. 

Both the body and drop-in are high quality and rugged. I would add a Surefire Z49 tailcap which is also rugged and allows the light to tail stand.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

If I could Only have one light for the rest of my life, It would be a couple Small 5mm Led Diode, in the most durable clear coating. With wires attaching to batteries. As fail proof as it gets I would assume.

But I guess that doesn't count as a flashlight, so then the best money can buy Wind up LED light. Always light when needed.

My only light is very much geared to end world scenario as you probably guessed....


----------



## jumpstat (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: If you could only own 1 flashlight for the rest of your life.....*

It would be my McGizmo Haiku XP-G. It has three speed, can use primary or rechargeable batts, bright, beautiful spill and decent thrower and its comes with McGizmo durability and reliability.


----------



## Slider817 (Oct 28, 2011)

Although I would loveto say some Mcgizmo light, My 4Sevens Mini 123 XML seems just about perfect.

PS the only reson i did'nt say something by McGizmo is that I still havent figured out his models, but there is ine in my future


----------



## mobile2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

You guys have it good , in my part of the world we only have imitation led with focusing lenses on top, and removable lithium bats ,but they serve there purpose. I got a ultrafire that thows a light afar for 10 bucks, my 2 cents.

regards


----------



## RBR (Oct 29, 2011)

.....


----------



## Bertrand (Oct 31, 2011)

My HDS lights are the perfect EDC's. I'd probably go with my Ra 170 clicky (I love my rotary, but the pocket clip gives the clicky the edge). Programmable and can utilize rechargeables. 170 lumens is enough for almost anything and the beam pattern is a good balance between flood and throw.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 4, 2011)

Shiningbeam's Romisen RC-29 II, a 1-mode, spot-to-flood 1xAA in a warm-neutral tint (5A, 5B, or 5C) with a forward clickie.


----------



## TyJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Shiningbeam's Romisen RC-29 II, a 1-mode, spot-to-flood 1xAA in a warm-neutral tint (5A, 5B, or 5C) with a forward clickie.


Don't think Romisen has been mentioned. Maybe you can add to: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 5, 2011)

fenix ld20. not a must-have but it's the one.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Nov 5, 2011)

Would go with either my quark 123 or my g5. Goes from very low power to very strong throw. Has beacon, SOS and strobe for help and defense.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Zebralight H51w:

flashlight, headlamp, desk lamp, overhead light, utility light.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 6, 2011)

I have seen this soon 2 years old thread before, but because I find it such a dilemma for a flashoholic to make the decision for only one, I have not yet answered. But I will now give it a try.

I base my choice on following criteria:

1: quality and durability
2: battery availability
3: beam character and tint
4: hold comfort
5: size

The result of these criteria then will be Fenix TK20. Likely the highest quality flashlight Fenix ever made. Superior hold comfort, very nice tint, bright spill, good throw, and usable with three different battery options as well primaries and rechargeables.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 6, 2011)

anonymoususer said:


> If you could only have one flashlight for use with everything you typically use a flashlight for, which would it be? Stock or modified is ok. And why do you choose that particular light?


And what's yours?


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 7, 2011)

4sevens aa2 tactical because it's compact, lightweight, practical, water resistant, has very good runtime and can take lithiums, alkalines or rechargeables.


----------



## sydder (Nov 7, 2011)

Probably my Armytek Predator, simply because I the UI lets me program any level of light or mode that I need.


----------



## DaveTen (Nov 7, 2011)

I have Fenix LD10 r4, all time with me.Hope in future will buy PD32.


----------



## d7e7r7 (Jan 4, 2012)

RBR said:


> Definitely the Fenix PD31, just figured out that these are far better for opening bottles than any MAG-Lite i tried so far.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



How do open bottles using a flashlight?


----------



## Ltruelove1 (Jan 6, 2012)

It would have to be my zebralight sc600w
:ironic:


----------



## jssp78 (Jan 7, 2012)

Peak Logan 17500. I have a level 4 and a level 8 head plus. 
The great thing is that I can use AAA, AA, CR123 and 17500.


----------



## mbw_151 (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess it would have to be my HDS EDC. Compact enough to carry, flexible enough with levels to match the tasks, durable, and reliable. Of all my lights, I use this one the most. I guess that's its own recommendation.


----------



## scrumpy (Jan 10, 2012)

My 12 year old battered DD Maglite.

Solid and adaptable. Small enough to carry in a coat or backpack, substantial enough to break glass or cosh the hell out of someone if required. Its currently got the TerraLUX 1000 lumen drop-in with super clear glass lens running off 2 x18650 via OscarDelta adaptor - super floody with 3 easily accessed light levels. Quite equally, if I didn't have access to a charger and wanted to run off stock cells available anywhere (nice long battery life) I keep a TTS 200 lumen Cree drop in stuffed in the foam in the tail-cap. All thats needed then is to drop the reflector back in and its back to focusable throw. 

It also looks ace.


----------



## Scrumpy777 (Jan 10, 2012)

Surefire A2L


----------



## Soda (Jan 10, 2012)

Fenix LD20. AA, around 200 lumens, small size...


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 10, 2012)

Armytek Predator, good throw, flood, FLAT runtime, multi modes, micro outputs, strike bezel, durable finish and build and just seems fit as a survival light


----------



## John4570 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd go with my EDC, Laughing Rabbit's Proton Pro. Single AA, multi modes, excellent clip, easy UI, dimmable 100+ lumens, secondary red LED when you need very low illumination. What's not to like?


----------



## Chidwack (Jan 11, 2012)

Of all the lights I own right now, the one I would last part with is my Fenix TK41.


----------



## LGT (Jan 11, 2012)

HDS 140 twisty. Plenty of light for my needs. Adjustable UI,Runs on primary or rcr 123's. No tailcap switch to potentially fail, and it's tank like build just gives one the feeling of sturdiness and dependibility.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 11, 2012)

John4570 said:


> I'd go with my EDC, Laughing Rabbit's Proton Pro. Single AA, multi modes, excellent clip, easy UI, dimmable 100+ lumens, secondary red LED when you need very low illumination. What's not to like?



Yes, indeed -- this flashlight has a WONDERFUL, deep-pocket-carry clip ! ! ! :thumbsup:

Stainless-Steel, no less !



What's NOT to like ? ? ?


The too-low PWM rate, and the incredibly yukkie beam.





And i really wish it started on LOW, and ramped UP, when using the White LED.


Oh, BTW -- Welcome to CandlePowerForums ! 

:welcome:


_


----------



## haley1 (Jan 12, 2012)

arc AA, simple, light, reliable, always there. Not much to go wrong. Enough lumens for most uses, long bat life.


----------



## tacticaltony (Jan 12, 2012)

im new to the flashlight game, i only own 1 light, the surefire e2d led defender 200 luman max. but i think if i was only going to be limited to 1 flashlight i would get the pelican 8060 or 6080? led 190 luman max output and rechargeable with battery stick and charger and car charger included in a $160 package i believe. it can also take regular c batterys if the rechargeable battery is dead and you dont have time to recharge. also when charged it lasts 7 hours with a constant output of 190 lumans. its big like the 4 d maglite but its buil to take a beating because its the upgraded modle that the l.a.p.d colaberated with pelican to make.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 12, 2012)

If we're talking about No resupply, you got a flashlight and you'd better enjoy it and it better not break, then I'm leaning towards a Malkoff Little Twisty with an M31WL dropin, about 40 AA Eneloops and a few redundant chargers and solar panels. 
The infrastructure is a lot more of a hassle that the light.
I'd also like a handful of 1-10 ohm resistors to play with over the years with my light.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jan 14, 2012)

Since I've had my Surefire 6P for 15+ years, I guess I'll just stick with that.


----------



## varmint (Jan 14, 2012)

Derrelight VBS as it can be configured so many ways and the quality of build......


----------



## eh4 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks varmint, those lights look good.


----------



## davyro (Jan 14, 2012)

I was torn between my HDS 170T &my HDS Rotary 200 but in the end it had to be the rotary 200.I love the clicky UI & the beam profile of the 170T
but the rotary is so versatile & i've got instant light from 0.7 lumen up to 200 lumen,which ever level i prefer I can just turn it on at that level & the
more floody beam is great for close up tasks & it's got a good medium distance beam when on higher lumen settings & they're built like a tank:naughty:


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 15, 2012)

Hmm. I'd say my JetBeam PA10. With a 14500, it's rated at 650 lumens. But on a AA, it has all those extra modes-if I ever want to use those. I'm a wee bit partial to the XML emitters too.


----------



## scylla (Jan 15, 2012)

Zebralight SC600. Got everything I need in an 18650 package.


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 17, 2012)

My HDS 170 Tactical.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jan 17, 2012)

Malkoff MD3 w/ either a M61L or M61LL and his 2 level switch. 

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## davepen (Jan 19, 2012)

SureFire E1L Outdoorsman.


----------



## hotrod76car (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I think it would be my fenix tk 11.


----------



## bronzet (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmmm..Im torn between an Olight M21x or a JetbeamRRT21.

But ill probably pick the RRT21


----------



## meyeracing (Nov 14, 2012)

*If you had to choose one flashlight for the rest of your life*

If you had to choose one flashlight to use for the rest of your life, what would it be? Whether a EDC, spot, largrer handheld, or any other type. Just wondering what everybody would choose, I am new to the CPF community, I know its a very broad question but would like to see what you all have to say, thanks.


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: If you had to choose one flashlight for the rest of your life*

I could not do my job with one flashlight...so for me its like asking if I could only breath in, or out, which would I choose?




Most people asking a question like that think that they want to buy a light, but think they might pick the wrong one...and that they will only buy one...so, they want to know what light is most likely to be "THE ONE".

In reality, its like asking which girl should you marry...we don't know who's right for YOU.

We'll all just tell you what WE like.


----------



## meyeracing (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: If you had to choose one flashlight for the rest of your life*

I understand, it is a broad question, I have a lot of flashlights not looking to see if I can find the one you know. Say in survival situation for the end of the worlders if you could only have one light because multiple lights may require different batteries resulting in more weight and less room for other necessities, what would you bring


----------



## gilly (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: If you had to choose one flashlight for the rest of your life*

HDS Rotary...


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: If you had to choose one flashlight for the rest of your life*

COuld I have an assortment of drop ins at least?


----------



## Rat (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: If you had to choose one flashlight for the rest of your life*

Just one light 

[FONT=&quot]I would commit suicide[/FONT]


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: If you had to choose one flashlight for the rest of your life*

If I were forced to have only one flashlight I would definitely go with function over form. But being a member of this site has helped me appreciate both form and function.

Still I would want a light with a widely available battery, a rugged design and lightweight enough to carry EDC style. It would likely be either a SC51w (or SC52w - 3 months on low ekka!) or a HDS.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 14, 2012)

Armytek Predator XPG2 R5. I think it's the best overall. Pocket size, throws, lots of low modes, and lots of disco modes. Can take many different 16 to 18mm diameter batteries. I still can't think of anything I would change about the light if I could.


----------



## H-Man (Nov 14, 2012)

Solarforce host and a dropin.
I can continue to change cells, bodys, heads, switches, tailcaps, battery configurations, emitters, and yet it would still be H-Man's light, just like how the human body has cells constantly being replaced yet is the same body.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 14, 2012)

Foursevens Quark X AA2

-small enough to EDC
-versatile output: moonlight to max and very well spaced out
-readily available AA cells
-not the ideal tactical light but can also work as such
-enough output to illuminate the entire room in a power outage
-moonlight runs for 15 days in a survival situation
-enough output as a bicycle lamp
-lightweight enough to mount on a helmet
-runtime is sufficient for nearly all applications


----------



## Alpinebully (Nov 15, 2012)

Something by McGizmo


----------



## david57strat (Nov 15, 2012)

anonymoususer said:


> If you could only have one flashlight for use with everything you typically use a flashlight for, which would it be? Stock or modified is ok. And why do you choose that particular light?



I wouldn't have a clue which light to choose, to be my all-encompassing flashlight. I carry five different EDC lights at all times. It would be an impossible choice.

Could I narrow it down to maybe just three lights (lol)? All the lights I carry, have different strengths. I have yet to find one that suits all my needs/wants. I'm not even sure one even exists.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Quark AA X. This light is now called the Quark QPA. I put a neutral XML head on mine (the beam looks awesome,) and I run it on a 14500 for 300-400 lumens (58 min runtime on max on this battery and 2 hrs on high...nice.) It will run on a standard AA battery as well. It has moonlight mode, low, med, hi, & max, plus blinky modes. Among the smallest, compact, & lightweight lights in its class (with a clicky switch.) Legos with the other quark body sizes, heads, & switches. Runs on all battery types - alkaline, NiMh, lithium primary, and Li-ion rechargeable.


----------



## reppans (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ +1.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 15, 2012)

Lou Minescence said:


> Armytek Predator XPG2 R5. I think it's the best overall. Pocket size, throws, lots of low modes, and lots of disco modes. Can take many different 16 to 18mm diameter batteries. I still can't think of anything I would change about the light if I could.



+1
I was gonna vote or this too. Best all-around with 120-day runtime on a very usable 0.1lumen firefly mode to a kick @ss thrower at 558lumens. The xpg2 also has a very white tint! No blues, greens and purply colors. And it's uber-programmable. I love this light!


----------



## CaptainBrock (Nov 15, 2012)

*One Only*

Kind of like you are going to heaven and can take exactly one earthly flashight with you?
I'm going with an *Olight SR95*. 
May as well go with some serious fire-power.
No, I do not own one now, yet,.....
lovecpf


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 16, 2012)

Thought I posted in one of these threads. Did not see my post.

The only useful light is the one you have on you. When you need light. Which means it should be one of your current EDCs.

I know a CPF member in town that always carry a backpack with him. With a 3D Mag inside. That would be his one light.

My EDCs are:
Loose in my pocket - Quark MiNi AA. 3 level 3-25-90 lumens 60-18-1.3 hours.
On my primary keychain - UK 2AAA eLED. 3 lumens 20 hours.
On my backup keychain - Millermodded Arc AAA 2 mode. ~10-50 lumens 15-3 hours.
For a one only light I would probably swap the Quark MiNi AA on to my backup keychain. Last all night at a very useful 25 lumens. Should I be looking at extended blackouts (NY,NJ after hurricane Sandy) I would grit my teeth and stay with low.

My 3C SSC-P7 Mag will NOT be my one light.
It is too big. Won't fit in my pocket. I do not carry a backpack.
It does not have enough runtime. 1 hour is not enough (direct drive single mode). Minimum runtime is 'last all night' for the one and only light. Uber brightness does not matter.


----------



## blah9 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd have to go with my Fenix TK45. The flood is really nice for working on things and the brightness is adequate for pretty much everything. It's also not too big to carry in a backpack all the time, which is what I do.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 21, 2012)

Zebralight sc600. It illuminates everything in front of you, on top of you, to the side of you... .1-750+ lumens and with a runtime from 2hrs-80 days! All in a pocketable package


----------



## cordystoy (Nov 22, 2012)

It seems sad but I really like my Fenix TK20s ( I have 2), I have a bunch of brighter smaller ones for pocket stuff, a Streamlight sl20, Dereelight v3, a bunch of G2's with various drop ins, but I always seem to grab the TK20.


----------



## Quiksilver (Nov 22, 2012)

HDS EDC Rotary 200 ... 

If it was more efficient on moonlight mode then IMO it'd be a perfect light for this era in flashlight evolution.


----------



## eh4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm extremely happy with my HDS HCRI Rotary and I have noticed a distinct loss of desire to look at other flashlight specs ever since receiving the light.

However, if the durability is there then the Armytec V2 Predator might well be a contender for me in the Just One light category. It's certainly easier to actually get a hold of one, and between its throw range, programmability, firefly modes and battery type the light seems very well thought out.

Also, as wonderful and durable as the HDS is I don't like that I can't simply pop in a new switch boot without solving a mystery first. The Predator seems pretty maintenance friendly, pop in switch boot, swap reflectors, etc.


----------



## tallyram (Dec 2, 2012)

Have to go with the Armytek Predator V2. 

- Great throw
- Nice beam
- Nice tint (r5/1c)
- Built like a tank
- Programmability
- Firefly modes
- Backup circuit
- Aesthetics (black accents)


----------



## makapuu (Dec 2, 2012)

As of right now, my Nitecore TM15 NW


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 2, 2012)

Quark Pro QP2A XP-G2. Has levels from about .2+ lumens to about 250 lumens. Runs up to a month on 2AAs. Works with alkalines, lithiums, and NiMH batteries. Different body tubes, tailcaps, and heads can be purchased to make it run on 1 123A or 1AA, or to keep the light updated or functional. Uses regular batteries (cheap to run). Settings are spaced well for 99.99% of tasks (sometimes more light is needed, but that kind of light would be bulkier and wouldn't work for edc). Moonlight is great for long term emergencies, low is great for reading and seeing around camp without disturbing others, medium is great for hiking, high is great for hiking in adverse conditions (fog, rain), max is great for when I need throw.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 3, 2012)

I guess I would have to go with my ZL sc600. A bit boring at this point. But...pretty much does it all very well.


----------



## Veru (Dec 3, 2012)

I guess it would be my HDS T1B-170 as it usually slides into my pocket every morning.
Especially the moonlight mode is really useful around the house when it's dark.


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Dec 3, 2012)

Elzetta zfl m60 low profile head. If I can only have one light it had better work 100% of the time. Some people name very large lights, but a light is garbage if you don't have it when you need it, Aka EDC


----------



## 42 (Dec 8, 2012)

After Hurricane Sandy I was without power for well over a week and out of all my lights the TK45 was the light that got the most use. Thanks to the fantastic design of the light I was never in the dark. The two lowest levels were great for just a night light and providing enough light to tune a radio and read, and the two highest levels would just light up the room as if there were no outage at all! The wide flat base made for great tail standing stability and the switch placement on the body rather than the tail made the light as convenient to use as a table lamp. The fact that it runs on AAs meant that as long as I had a supply of batteries I could keep the light running, and I generally keep a large supply of lithium AAs on hand. 

This extended outage was pretty educational. I've got a LOT of lights but the only lights that were really useful around the house were the lights that could tail stand, and the lights that didn't need to have their batteries recharged. I have a Maelstrom S12 that was only marginally useful because it can't tail stand, doesn't have a real low, and once the 26650s were dead there was no recharging them. I also learned that I'm not nuts (contrary to popular belief) for keeping a minimum of a gross of lithium AAs on hand. 

So after about ten days of having to rely on only my flashlights for light, I'd have to say that if I had to choose only one light, it would be the TK45.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Dec 8, 2012)

Armytek Predator I suppose.


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 8, 2012)

I vote for the 2xAA McGizmo with the Nichia 119 drop-in.

You get 3 modes, the high is 100+ lumens and goes for 2 hours (on Eneloops), the middle is 30 lumens and gives you a very nice useable 8 hours, and the low I don't know exactly but will match something like the old MiniMag 2xAA but go on for multiples of hours of the MiniMag runtime.

As to the quality of the light (tint, warmth, etc) there is no better than the Nichia 119, it is better even than the Nichia 219 and all those CREE warm lights.

And -- wait -- you get the Malkoff VME head (in titanium, of course), put in a M31W, and you get a nice warm color at 200+ lumens for 1 hour runtime.

It also deserves mention that by going the AA route, you can access the most widely available and cheap type of battery, easy to find and especially when traveling. (you can also use lithium AA's for the lightness, weather versatility, and even longer runtimes).

So basically you are set for almost all of your needs, except perhaps very long throw, which you would need a specialized light for anyway.

One thing I disagree with is those posters who like a huge light with a very "low" low mode. Who would carry around a multi-pound large reflector monster to get a handful of lumens out of?? Just carry a tiny light (1xAAA or even smaller) for the very low level output, which you can get with very long runtimes even in that formfactor, and the rest of your light needs cover accordingly!


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 8, 2012)

A McGizmo Haiku in XML.


----------



## bighawk (Dec 10, 2012)

Surefire E2D LED Defender hands down the most rugged and reliable light I have ever owned.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Dec 14, 2012)

Easy. Malkoff Hound dog.


----------



## naiter (Dec 14, 2012)

But wait does everyone in the world get stuck with one light? Or am i the only guy :/ Cuz that would influence my decision

i'd never have just one light on me...


----------



## KuanR (Dec 14, 2012)

I always carry one light for throw, and one light for flood. But the one light that I have had the longest and can do both is my Tri-V, if I were to replace it, the only thing that can do that is the Tri-V2


----------



## eh4 (Dec 14, 2012)

Can you get a new one if it gets lost or broken? 
Are we talking about just relying on one do it all light or is the question about ultimate reliability with no resupply ever? 
Two different scenarios... My "no warranty, no resupply" light would be really lame compared to my choice for one replaceable, do it all light.


----------



## kwak (Dec 14, 2012)

SC600


----------



## Nite (Dec 14, 2012)

Easy question. 

Since I carry this in summer as it wont overheat. I could carry it in winter too. I have started to anyway.

I have a new FiveMega 1x18650 body with a Nailbender XML P60 drop in @2.8 amps 5 levels and an AW 18650 LiCo cell. I now always EDC this with one of two bodies though.

(I suppose I Might go for a 18500 body if I had enough spare batteries.) 

Its in my holster now, so I think I will use the 18650 body since I can use disposable lithium ion 3v Cr123 cells also. If this is the last flashlight I will ever carry it must use all types of cells.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 19, 2012)

probably would be that copper and silver alpha in neutral MCE LED from jason, at darksucks.com


----------



## Light Mage (Dec 19, 2012)

If I had to choose one damn it would be tough I am really torn between my quark pro 2x123 due to moon light or alpha custom from Jason because that has such a beautiful beam and color. Gun to my head gotta go with alpha.


----------



## Changchung (Dec 20, 2012)

H600w because his very low setting, strobe hidden, small, bright and neutral tint. Perfect for outdoor.


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Mr460mag (Dec 20, 2012)

Sc600 small and powerful.


----------



## bodhran (Dec 20, 2012)

The SC600 for me too. It does everything I want.


----------



## Lightman2 (Dec 22, 2012)

I,d go with my EDC light the Zebra SC51 which is small, solid as a rock, brighter than a few lights I have seen and only needs one AA battery. Small enough to hold in my mouth, large enough to check the back hard with.


----------



## Lightman2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Did very much like the Proton Pro until the threads tried crossing on me and the rubber switch came away from the light. Did get it repaired at no charge but made the move to the Zebra lights.


----------



## AVService (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it would have to be an HDS Rotary 200.
Not the brightest maybe but maybe the best?

Ed


----------



## rotncore (Dec 25, 2012)

Surefire 6p with a Malkoff drop in. Rugged simplicity.


----------



## xjasperstudentx (Dec 25, 2012)

My EDC light is Olight S10 Small and compact. Plus a magnet on the tail end  320lm on high. Super bright!


----------



## Thr3Evo (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd honestly be disappointed since I live on ten acres and pretty much need an arsenal of lights for stuff ranging from bringing in wood or stuff from the garden to checking on our animals to protecting them from the coyotes or anyone wondering about at the front of the property almost a quarter of mile away, so for me, one just won't do. I guess I'd be right back to a year ago(using a weak 3D incan mag) before I discovered this wonderful place.


----------



## Lightman2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds like you need a Fenix TK50.



Thr3Evo said:


> I'd honestly be disappointed since I live on ten acres and pretty much need an arsenal of lights for stuff ranging from bringing in wood or stuff from the garden to checking on our animals to protecting them from the coyotes or anyone wondering about at the front of the property almost a quarter of mile away, so for me, one just won't do. I guess I'd be right back to a year ago(using a weak 3D incan mag) before I discovered this wonderful place.


----------



## radioactive_man (Dec 28, 2012)

Surefire LX2. Two modes, excellent interface and I have the possibility of using a diffuser if I don't need the throw.


----------



## Thr3Evo (Dec 28, 2012)

Lightman2 said:


> Sounds like you need a Fenix TK50.



Sounds like you don't have a clue what it's like looking under the hood of a car for kittens that like to hide, or bringing in heavy wood or buckets of stuff from the garden and needing both hands free. Ever swung an axe with a TK50 in your hand? Ever BBQ'd with a TK50 in one hand?


----------



## greenLED (Dec 28, 2012)

We all have our "favorite" light.

For me, the PD-S that McGizmo gifted me years ago has taken *the* all around EDC light role. 

I can honestly say it's the only light I use on a regular basis for the last... oh, I dunno, pretty much ever since I got it. 

The tail is now all dinged up and it's starting to lose the anodizing here and there, but it works just fine for what I need a light for. I think the latter is an important point - thinking about what your lighting needs are and finding the "right" light to fulfill them.


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey (Oct 24, 2016)

Bump for @bykfixer...

Given that this thread looks to have been merged once or twice; I'll base my choice off the "no repair available" scenario.

Malkoff MD2.

Haven't had this little gem for long, but I can already tell what all the chatter is about.

It won't be my last Malkoff and has already got me considering other higher end lights; specifically HDS.


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 24, 2016)

Not just an MD2 but a sexy Camo MD2.
The "no repair available" is a major factor for me. Can't stand stuff that can't be mended.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 24, 2016)

You can't make me pick just one!!!
It's not fair!!!
No no no no no no no no no!!!!
I'm not playing anymore!!!
(Holding breath with face puffed out)


Uh, by the way, what did I do jarheadgreasemonkeydude?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 24, 2016)

I pity the fool that tells me I can't have more than one flashlight. When I got through monkey-stompin him the only thing left to say would be .

~ Chance


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey (Oct 24, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> You can't make me pick just one!!!
> It's not fair!!!
> No no no no no no no no no!!!!
> I'm not playing anymore!!!
> ...



You requested that I bump this thread...

In the discussion of the recent "Help me understand Malkoff" thread...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tand-Malkoff&p=4985670&viewfull=1#post4985670


----------



## Marc_in_NS (Oct 24, 2016)

For me:

I only ever carry one...
Simple Modes;
likely single CR123 for power;
twisty. So

something like a Fenix E15... does everything I need.


----------



## Lexel (Oct 24, 2016)

Just one Flashlight 
Nitecore P12


----------



## TKC (Oct 24, 2016)

*​Malkoff MDC SHO.*


----------



## lampeDépêche (Oct 24, 2016)

This question is so easy, I can answer it 4 different ways!!

1) 4/7s titanium quark running 14500 in the AA body
2) 4/7s Mini AA running 14500
3) ZL H52 running 14500
4) ZL SC600 Mk III HI

That's how I have answered it over the years. The Titanium Quark was my inseparable companion for about 4 years--my indestructible do-everything light. By comparison to todays lights, though, it looks pretty dim (top end 200 lumens?) and the tint was atrociously cool. Still, a great, great light--good throw, good light-levels. I owe it to 4/7s that I learned how much you can do with a moonlight beam. 

The SC600 is certainly the most capable of them--beautiful tint, amazing throw, wide range of outputs, 1000+ on the top end down to 0.01 on the bottom end to last for months. Runtimes and outputs like no AA can hope to match

But it cannot run on AA or AAAs, which are the most common cells in the world. Every year, Duracell and Energizer between them sell about 1 billion AA batteries in the US alone. No matter where you find yourself around the world--Tahiti, Tijuana, Tibet, Tblisi--someone in a run-down shop can sell you a couple of AA's or AAA's. Someone has some old used ones in their kitchen drawer or their glove-box. 

My H52 can take an old AA or AAA that is down to its last legs and still drain dozens of lumens out of it. If its drained even further, then it can still get 2 lumens out, or a fraction of a lumen. And the difference between 0.34 lumens and no light at all is sometimes a bigger difference than the difference between 1 lumen and 1000.

So right now? I am EDC'ing my new SC600 Mk III HI, and loving it. But I'm not giving up my H52w. It's not leaving my pocket for the foreseeable future.


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow!, I can't imagine that.
But if I had to chose just one, I would pick the Muyshondt Aeon Mk. lll.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 24, 2016)

jarheadgreasemonkey said:


> You requested that I bump this thread...
> 
> In the discussion of the recent "Help me understand Malkoff" thread...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tand-Malkoff&p=4985670&viewfull=1#post4985670



Ooooooh yeahhhh! Now I remember...
(Face Palm)

Cool! Thanks. 

I guess if I had to narrow it down to one, I would make dang sure it does not have a nichia 219, because I do not want my only flashlight to have a tints that suuuuuux!


----------



## liteboy (Oct 24, 2016)

Nope I'm not playing this game either!


----------



## richbuff (Oct 24, 2016)

jarheadgreasemonkey said:


> Bump for @bykfixer...
> 
> Given that this thread looks to have been merged once or twice; I'll base my choice off the... ... ...


Your post is right after a year 2012 post, so there are probably dozens of threads with this topic out and about in this forum that were created after year 2012. I have posted in at least three of them that were created in the past year or so, and I don't remember which light I picked, so I can answer with different choices, just by posting in different threads with same topic. 



Well, anyway, this time around, it is the Acebeam K70vn.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Oct 24, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Ooooooh yeahhhh! Now I remember...
> (Face Palm)
> 
> Cool! Thanks.
> ...


? Nichia 219A/B have amazing tints, and have far less variation than Cree.


----------



## Tribull (Oct 24, 2016)

I would have to second the Malkoff SHO, or my MDC HA AA


----------



## seery (Oct 24, 2016)

Only one?

I'd have to choose the K60...


----------



## Ladd (Oct 24, 2016)

I could not do without my Noctigon Meteor.


----------



## tops2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Haha..Saw the mention of this topic today on Reddit and the other forum.

I'd probably pick my Olight S1. The small size and light weight means I'd bring it with me to most places. The output is high enough for my general use. The spread of levels is nice to me. The TIR optics puts out a nice wide beam. This throws surprising far (to me) for a light of this size. The UI is close enough to Zebralights. Main negative is lack neutral white.

A close contender is my Zebralight SC5w. Its still and awesome light...just too large and heavy for pocket carry.
I'm slightly tempted by the Olight S1A neutral version. But currently I'm happy with what I have and don't have real urge to buy another one for now.


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 25, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> Wow!, I can't imagine that.
> But if I had to chose just one, I would pick the Muyshondt Aeon Mk. lll.


I'm going to have to change my pick.
I just ought a Cool Fall Spy 007 XML-2 with cool tint.


----------



## liteboy (Oct 25, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> I'm going to have to change my pick.
> I just ought a Cool Fall Spy 007 XML-2 with cool tint.



Now THAT I believe!


----------



## eh4 (Oct 25, 2016)

Good, old thread.
Reading back I see that I'd posted a few times to it, around the time I'd finally waited through and gotten an HDS, and before obtaining Zebralight H600w Mk II, and before obtaining Armytek Predator models warm and HI.
Now, after selling off the really fine HDS HCRI Rotary (due to the over the top expense of upgrading it to 18650), and dealing with Armytek issues; I gotta say that the Zebralight H600w Mk II has been a stellar edc light.
In my pocket every day, using an H model pocket clip and some marine grade heat shrink tube to guarantee that the clip can't come off... like 2 years now of daily carry, perfect reliability, lost count of the drops but the little dings seem to indicate around 30 +/- significant impacts, mostly waist high onto pavement. 
It weighs less than its battery, it has a great high, amazingly long running low, low, low, and just about everything in between. I love it, count on it, and take it for granted that it'll work when I need it. Great little light, I also keep the headband around in my day bag/hiking kit in case I want to use it as a headlight. 
It's proved itself to be an amazingly useful and versatile, reliable and unobtrusive tool, and I'm getting a spare while they're in stock and on discount.


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Nov 5, 2016)

My vote is for my newest light, the Zebra SC63w. Very nice tint, very small, adaptable UI. I can't think of what I would change about the torch, it is that good.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 5, 2016)

Since I wrote my first post in this thread more than 5 years ago the development has went further and new options are available. But it's still a very hard choice. 

If I do the same, and base my decision on following criteria:...

1: quality and durability
2: battery availability
3: beam character and tint
4: hold comfort
5: size

...I think my present choice will be Zebralight SC5w.


----------



## easilyled (Nov 6, 2016)

I never did like this question very much even when it was first asked.

I think the OP should be asked, "If you could only have one child ...." :nana:


----------

